
Watch: MICA, Magic Leap's Eerily Human AI Avatar Who Looks You in the Eye - Kroeler
http://nwn.blogs.com/nwn/2018/10/video-mica-ai-avatar-magic-leap.html
======
karmakaze
I wouldn't list machines being able to communicate emotions to people as
important. The limited value I do sed is having a machine express uncertainty
or surprise if given ambiguous or rare/conflicting input. Other people may
like it more. I don't enjoy talking to my phone as others seem to find
natural.

~~~
karmakaze
Edit: the very next post I read makes for a much better application
[https://arstechnica.com/?p=1392695](https://arstechnica.com/?p=1392695)

